# Thyroid Cancer Treatment



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

There are different types of treatment for patients with thyroid cancer.

Different types of treatment are available for patients with thyroid cancer. Some treatments are standard (the currently used treatment), and some are being tested in clinical trials. A treatment clinical trial is a research study meant to help improve current treatments or obtain information on new treatments for patients with cancer. When clinical trials show that a new treatment is better than the standard treatment, the new treatment may become the standard treatment. Patients may want to think about taking part in a clinical trial. Some clinical trials are open only to patients who have not started treatment.

This is from the National Cancer Institute and easy to understand. I always appreciate "easy!"

http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/treatment/thyroid/Patient/page4


----------

